# Upcoming White Plain this weekend. Genesis Exotics LAST WP show! Moving SALE!



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

White plains is this Sunday, so please stop by to say hi at our tables in the annex. This is going to be Genesis Exotics last WP show (for a while) prior to the big move to Friendwood (Galveston) Texas! Come by to see some beautiful CB frogs, supplies, microfeeders, and live plants!

Here is a list of things I will be bringing with me:
Frogs-
CBB Costa Rican Red Eyes
Starry Night Reed Frogs
Patricia-babies and subadults
Costa Rican Auratus 
Panamanian Auratus
Campana Auratus
Trunctuas probable pair
Amazonicus
Tarapotos
Chazutas
Intermedius
Banded Intermedius
Bakhuis
Reticulated Auratus
Santa Isabel Tricolors
…many others

Supplies-
Fruit Fly Cultures –all types as usual
Springtail/isopod cultures
UniVersal Media kits
UniVersal Media
Excelsior
Bromeliads
Tropical Plants
Assorted cuttings
Leaf litter
Southern Palm Bark
Cork Bark $5 bin, $10 bin, $20 dollar bin BLOW OUT SALE I need these GONE!!!!
Live mood/shag moss
ABG
Hydrogro drainage layer
Spag Moss 
Repashy Line
Chytrid Testing Kits
Coco huts

.....Im missing some stuff im sure

Credit cards accepted. For every $50 you spend you get $5 table credit! 
We are looking forward to a good show!


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Josh - I wish you the best in your move, im going to try and make it out there this weekend - If you need any trucking/air freight rates to get your stuff to TX let me know I work for a large logistics company


----------

